# Memphis ate a AA battery!!!



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Kali has a battery fetish and will carry them around whenever she gets one (dropped out of the remote, fell on the floor etc.) but never swallowed one that I know of. I am not sure what to think? Would the battery acid come out? Eeek well hopefully he will pass it and be ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well Rusty has eat a lot, from fishing line to socks, undies, toy's and so on. Never a battery, so I really don't know. They do have acid in them, Did he bite down on it or just swallowed it? I'd probably at least call the vet and asked.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't imagine the battery will leak, but I would get an X-ray to see the progress. Like anything they swallow it could get stuck unfortunately. An X-ray would be somewhat cheap insurance. Then you'll know for sure if he really swallowed it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I would expect it to pass through without any problems. You should give your vet a call in the morning to be sure. I've seen a full corn cob pass through my dog in a day and I wouldn't expect the jacket of the battery to disolve in the stomach acids that quickly.


----------



## Fransheska (Mar 9, 2008)

what ive found online..
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080603134841AAd21WU

the animal people at yahoo answers tend to not have very much knowledge but idunno, check it out anyway, i didnt have time to read the answers but i hope it helps


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Fransheska said:


> what ive found online..
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080603134841AAd21WU
> 
> the animal people at yahoo answers tend to not have very much knowledge but idunno, check it out anyway, i didnt have time to read the answers but i hope it helps


I thought so, sometimes they leak and are in controls when they get old.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I know the vet didn't seem concerned...LOL I had read they dont' have actual acid in the AA because they are alkaline..but my science and chemistry were horrid 20 years ago and have not improved...LOL I have to look that stuff up online..LOL I am going to call tom. if I still haven't seen it and take him for an Xray...what nasty jobs we have as dog owners...and if you have little kids....I remember Ryan swallowed a penny and we went to the county fair (porta potties..UGHHHHH) Since he acted fine, I wasn't looking down to see if passed through..and took him to dr. the next day for an Xray....in a porta potty he could have poo'd a $100 and I wasn't going to look...LOL Xrays are the best way.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

I work at a boarding kennel, and there was a golden "Jules" . He had been there about 3 days and I noticed he hadn't pooped. So I decided to walk him out in the yard, and he pooped to C cell energizer batteries! :uhoh: I was so shocked, so we "bagged" the evidence and informed the owner, he was fine, but what a sight to see, something you would never expect! LOL! Hope all is well with Memphis!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nellie'sMom...thanks for the comfort....AA is smaller than C...so I'm hoping all is well...LOL He's acting all fired up, wonder if it's the battery pumping him up with energy...LOL  Will keep ya all posted on the 'outcome' of this story...LOL


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I forgot to update this...so sorry...Memphis passed it with no problems....except when he wagged his tail the channel changed....LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad the battery made its way through her system.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Memphis & Holly's Mom said:


> I forgot to update this...so sorry...Memphis passed it with no problems....except when he wagged his tail the channel changed....LOL


Was it an Energizer battery?  Glad your doggie is doing OK!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Memphis & Holly's Mom said:


> I forgot to update this...so sorry...Memphis passed it with no problems....except when he wagged his tail the channel changed....LOL


:wave:Thanks for the update! Not for nothing but this past weekend we had a shih tzu puppy boarding and she pooped 4 hair scrunchies!:doh: She was so tiny and I thought my god, what if there are more in there, but as of Monday morning her stool was normal. Dogs, they eat the wierdest things! Glad Memphis passed the batteries okay


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news!!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Glat He Got Rid Of The Battery. I Caught Honey With On Her Mouth Once And Went Into A Panic--heck I Go Into A Panic Over Anything My Dogs Do!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Thank goodness it passed OK. I know I would have been worried as well. 

He didn't swallow anything.... but I lost a TV remote to Junior a couple of months ago. I didn't even realize he had till the TV changed channels. LOL!!!!!! I still have the remote and it still works but it looks like hell from where Junior chewed on it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad things worked out well!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't believe that I missed this thread altogether! Glad memphis passed the battery without any problems. What a goofball that boy is!


Tiffany


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Glad to hear everything came out okay for Memphis!


----------

